# unless you are good looking, flirting means you are a creep?



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Is that not true? Seems like it.

If i was hot i could probaly grab a womans *** and get away with it. She would talk about "that hot guy who grabbed my *** and then giggle with her friends".

But if a ugly guy does it he is a creep and she calls the police .


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

ljubo said:


> If i was hot i could probaly grab a womans *** and get away with it. She would talk about "that hot guy who grabbed my *** and then giggle with her friends".


I would deck him in the face and probably knee him in the groin, is what I would do.

Ditto if he was unattractive. I don't appreciate being sexually assaulted, no matter who's doing it.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> I would deck him in the face and probably knee him in the groin, is what I would do.
> 
> Ditto if he was unattractive. I don't appreciate being sexually assaulted, no matter who's doing it.


I have seen with my own eyes ugly guys grabbing some arse, and it always ends bad.

But i have also seen good looking guys grabbing some arse and it always ends good.

I wonder why .


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> I would deck him in the face and probably knee him in the groin, is what I would do.


Wow you are such a strong independent female,you are a great inspiration for all the 40 year old singe women out there.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I thought this thread was made after I posted saying something similar lol. 

I do agree with this. But as for *** grabbing, even if the stranger is a really hot looking guy, I think the girl would still think he's a creep and call the police on him. And that is not flirting. That's sexual assault straight up man.


----------



## Nelbow (Mar 16, 2016)

Umm no. That's assault. If you saw that then they probably already knew each other. Maybe some subtle flirting going on previously a bystander wouldn't have noticed. Even in that case, you gotta admit it is disrespectful, and people shouldn't do unless they are sure there is consent.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

ljubo said:


> look at how all rapists look like, they are all ugly. why is that?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

doe deer said:


> your brain seems like an amazing place












so, if he grabbed your arse you would get angry? i have such a hard time to believe that.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


>


yeah, thats an ugly man.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

doe deer said:


> i'd kick him in the nuts, yes.


if your boyfriend grabbed your arse, would you be ok with that?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That moment when you don't know the difference between flirting and sexual harassment.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ljubo said:


> she would not call it rape, she would call it sex.
> 
> look at how all rapists look like, they are all ugly. why is that?


You've said some really silly things since you've been here but this one tops them all.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Do you have some irresistible urge to grab women by the ***, or why do you actually even care?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

doe deer said:


> flirting is not the same as assault and rape, honestly wtf.


Many guys are using arse-grabbing as a part of flirting.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Smh.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

PhilipJFry said:


>


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

If you say creepy things or touch in creepy ways (I once had a co-worker slowly run his pinky finger around my wrist that was behind my back *shivers*...I suppose that was not flirting so much as a power play, but an example of yucky touching), it doesn't matter if you're "good looking" or not. uke


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

> _Removed_


This just in! Women secretly _enjoy_ having sexual contact forced upon them, even if they fight it! They only get _overly emotional_ about it later if you're not attractive enough...

The things you learn on SAS...










****ing hell...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

If only the OP can harness all the attention he receives from women on this site...


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Flirting with someone is one thing. Sexually assaulting someone- regardless how ugly or good looking you are- is being a creep.
And yes they should call the police.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Uniqueme (Mar 22, 2017)

Theres a huge difference between sexual harassment and flirting.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Creepy is creepy. If you aren't relaxed/and or something about your body language isn't congruent with what you're saying - it's disconcerting. Women in particular are going to be highly receptive towards this stuff (if you're hitting on them).

There's an acquaintance/friend of mine that falls about average in the looks department, but he's constantly meeting and talking to girls. He even says some of the most perverted **** I've heard and gets away with it. Why? Because he's not creepy when he's saying it. He's not afraid to laugh or make fun of himself either.

Yeah, I'm sure if you look like James Franco, you might not have to try as hard, but I still don't think you can get away with being a creep.

You just gotta step out of yourself and evaluate what types of vibes you're giving off when you interact with people. Ask yourself, what makes a creep a creep?

Oh ****, I just realized who's thread this is and how my post is falling on deaf ears.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Karsten said:


> Oh ****, I just realized who's thread this is and how my post is falling on deaf ears.


:lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

flirting is for girls. im not sure why so many guys come to conclusions that just being good looking or too good looking you can get away with things. :no


----------



## girafa (Apr 9, 2017)

I've let a girl pinch my butt before. Granted I had a crush on her. She was very attractive, I'm not sure how it made me feel though, I was quite young (~16) and inexperienced at the time, I always rejected her advances though, and she grew to hate me.

Looking back, I guess it was sexual harassment, she did it on multiple occasions, but I never did anything about it.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I really wouldn't classify groping people as flirting.

Besides that, it's more about just knowing how to flirt. You can be aesthetically challenged, but if your command of words is smooth as glass and you can get people laughing, you'll have better PR than a socially awkward Fabio.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

No OP, the things you've probably read about on the internet about what defines a creep are most likely not the same as social dynamics you'll encounter in real life. Girls and guys will flirt with people they find attractive, this doesn't mean that only stereotypically hot guys can flirt.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

ljubo said:


> Is that not true?


 Well, generally, yes. It's true. If you're not hot everything you do in a sexual or romantic context will be deemed to be (in some capacity) creepy or disgusting. Again, generally speaking. Not always.



> If i was hot i could probaly grab a womans *** and get away with it. She would talk about "that hot guy who grabbed my *** and then giggle with her friends".


 I have to kinda disagree with this. In my opinion the only reason you want to grab a woman's *** and get away with it is because you're (apparently) desperate and seem to have been for a long time. Hot guys probably don't have all that pent up resentment and so forth that would drive someone to want to do something that is clearly out of bounds like that.

It's possible a hot guy could do that to SOME women and get away with it but women typically are not cool with that sort of thing no matter who is doing it. You're supposed to know that and that's why it's creepy more than what you look like.

At any rate, SOME (very few) women might actually like that kind of thing IF it's a guy she's attracted to. So in that situation, you would be right. She would still hate it if she wasn't attracted to you.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Brad Pitt looks like a creepy homeless guy most of the time so he's not going to get away with **** like that. lol

And a lot of that whole charismatic sexiness that a guy can have tends to involve *not* groping random females. You know more like behaving like a decent man. Don't expect women to put up with that.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

doe deer said:


> your brain seems like an amazing place


kanye!


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

doe deer said:


>


thats a meme in KTT


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

doe deer said:


> i'm not surprised


you know what KTT is?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

and the loop starts again


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

doe deer said:


> i'm not surprised


You like Kanyes music?(pls say yes )


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

impedido10 said:


> you know what KTT is?


You go to KTT? What's your SN?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

doe deer said:


> yeah boi


No way, fool, dang, thats brakets yo


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> You go to KTT? What's your SN?


http://www.kanyetothe.com/forum/index.php?action=profile

Whats your profile?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Riker said:


> Brad Pitt looks like a creepy homeless guy most of the time...


I was starting to think I was the only one who thought that. :lol

It's weird how often he's held to be the epitome of male sexiness on this forum...by other guys.

...

...Wow, this has been going on for years. :shock



tehuti88 said:


> Ditto with a beard, I'm not terribly into them but I don't mind one as long as it's cared for and isn't really long or wild. For example, if he looks like the recent scruffy versions of Brad Pitt or Leonardo DiCaprio...no thanks.





tehuti88 said:


> I'm just always perplexed about Brad Pitt being the standard of male beauty, according to SAS guys...and the last time I brought this point up, I had to go into a longwinded defense of why I feel this way, and explain that I was merely stating that there are _other_ celebrities I find more attractive than Brad Pitt, so yadda yadda yadda, I'm moving on now... ;_;





tehuti88 said:


> Vin Diesel is who I'm supposed to be attracted to, now...? :| Well...at least it isn't Brad Pitt.





tehuti88 said:


> There are other celebrities one can suggest aside from Brad Pitt, you know. I find a lot of other male celebrities far more attractive than he is, so why he's always the one mentioned, I haven't a clue.





tehuti88 said:


> That's how I feel about Brad Pitt.
> 
> Yet for some reason people around this forum are always bringing him up as the man all women should drool over.





tehuti88 said:


> I've never understood it either, I've even asked this same question on this forum more than once in the past. What is the deal with Brad Pitt already. It's almost always guys naming him as the epitome of male attractiveness, too. I'm thinking guys here find Brad Pitt more attractive than women here do.





tehuti88 said:


> *is perpetually mystified by the frequent Brad-Pitt-as-the-standard-of-male-beauty references on SAS*





tehuti88 said:


> I also have no clue why Brad Pitt has been unanimously named--*by guys*--as the epitome of male sexiness in women's minds. I had no say in this vote. I demand a re-count.





tehuti88 said:


> Why is it always Brad Pitt who's offered up as the standard of male attractiveness that will make all women drool? I don't like his looks, especially not the older he gets. :| And I think foot massage is blech no matter who's doing it, though I realize that's just me. I do not want anybody massaging my feet. Ick. I'm just perplexed about the Brad Pitt thing.
> 
> Brad Pitt. Brad Pitt. Always Brad Pitt. Ugh.
> 
> Plus his acting in _Troy_ was just abysmal. But that's neither here nor there. Brad Pitt Brad Pitt Brad Pitt! Not every woman by default drools over Brad Pitt! :no I fail to understand why that's impossible to believe and why if a woman says she isn't attracted to Brad Pitt she must be lying or a lesbian or something, but the guy does nothing for me. I'm far, far more attracted to the fictional characters in my head. None of whom look like Brad Pitt, BTW.





tehuti88 said:


> His hair is actually part of the reason I find him unappealing, at least as of the last time I saw him, it was long and lank and he needed a shave and just...UGH! :no :no :no
> 
> I realize this isn't intended to be entirely serious, but I'm perplexed why it's so difficult for some people to accept that the same standards of beauty/attractiveness do not apply to everyone. It's obvious not every straight woman will drool over Brad Pitt. :| Somebody mentioned how ugly Christian Bale is, I believe...I think he's handsome! Compared to Brad Pitt!





tehuti88 said:


> Brad Pitt does nothing for me either. Just sayin'. :stu





tehuti88 said:


> I already contributed, but I guess you won't ever believe it that SOME PEOPLE HAVE TYPES and it isn't 100% tied to attractiveness and you know what?--in my original post, I was even going to reference Brad Pitt as somebody who's generally considered to be attractive but hell no is he my type.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

@tehuti88 
Interesting quotes you got there.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

doe deer said:


> yeah boi














impedido10 said:


> http://www.kanyetothe.com/forum/index.php?action=profile
> 
> Whats your profile?


ruffroadie, I mostly lurk lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

tehuti88 said:


> I was starting to think I was the only one who thought that. :lol
> 
> It's weird how often he's held to be the epitome of male sexiness on this forum...by other guys.
> 
> ...


I've been using Joe Pesci as my standard for male beauty for years.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

doe deer said:


> imagine that, i'm actually scared


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

tehuti88 said:


> I was starting to think I was the only one who thought that. :lol
> 
> It's weird how often he's held to be the epitome of male sexiness on this forum...by other guys.
> 
> ...


I never got it either, aside from his looks he doesn't have anything going for his personality. In the 90s he had some appeal but his scruffy look makes me think he smells like beer and incense. lol


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

@tehuti88 Your post made me laugh. I agree. I don't find him attractive, either. But I don't find most of the "top Hollywood men" attractive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Riker said:


> Brad Pitt looks like a creepy homeless guy most of the time so he's not going to get away with **** like that. lol





tehuti88 said:


> I was starting to think I was the only one who thought that. :lol
> 
> It's weird how often he's held to be the epitome of male sexiness on this forum...by other guys.


 Yeah. That's probably the case for a lot of women. I don't remember much about how he looked back in the day when he first started to become "The hot guy" but nowadays he seems to look pretty disheveled most of the time. Still though, some women like that. His basic facial features and body are much higher than average. So generally, all he'd have to do is take a shower, shave and get a haircut. That's not an option for a man who is fundamentally unattractive.

I'm not joining in the chorus of "Oh! Men are SO mistreated! Poor us!". I'm just saying that a guy who looks like Brad Pitt (especially back in the day) is already one big step ahead if he chooses to groom himself in such a way that he actually lives up to the ideal of what's currently fashionable.

I mean most people are just plain more attracted to people who are looking like everyone looks at the present. Whether it's bell bottoms and scruffy or hipster or whatever. If it's in you'd better be rocking that look whether you're fundamentally attractive or not.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Karsten said:


> I've been using Joe Pesci as my standard for male beauty for years.












winning smile. i can see your thinking


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

ljubo said:


> so, if he grabbed your arse you would get angry? i have such a hard time to believe that.


the guy who does this dies. doesn't matter who.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. That's probably the case for a lot of women. I don't remember much about how he looked back in the day when he first started to become "The hot guy" but nowadays he seems to look pretty disheveled most of the time. Still though, some women like that. His basic facial features and body are much higher than average. So generally, all he'd have to do is take a shower, shave and get a haircut. That's not an option for a man who is fundamentally unattractive.
> 
> I'm not joining in the chorus of "Oh! Men are SO mistreated! Poor us!". I'm just saying that a guy who looks like Brad Pitt (especially back in the day) is already one big step ahead if he chooses to groom himself in such a way that he actually lives up to the ideal of what's currently fashionable.
> 
> I mean most people are just plain more attracted to people who are looking like everyone looks at the present. Whether it's bell bottoms and scruffy or hipster or whatever. If it's in you'd better be rocking that look whether you're fundamentally attractive or not.


Oh yeah I didn't mean to imply Brad Pitt is a bad person, he embodies the California surfer look. And he probably doesn't care about how his image comes across, if he's comfortable... it always works for him. Johnny Depp is similar.

I'm sure I look like a weird hobo to most people anyways. hehe.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

That's why I'll never ever flirt.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Nah. Good-looking doesn't always equate with attractive. If you have confidence and crap like that then I don't think it would be creepy. On the other hand, what's so wrong with being creepy? I creep out men and women alike.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Who doesn't like getting their arse patted and being told good job?


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

ljubo said:


> Is that not true? Seems like it.
> 
> If i was hot i could probaly grab a womans *** and get away with it. She would talk about "that hot guy who grabbed my *** and then giggle with her friends".
> 
> But if a ugly guy does it he is a creep and she calls the police .


Okay.... oO


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ai said:


> This just in! Women secretly _enjoy_ having sexual contact forced upon them, even if they fight it! They only get _overly emotional_ about it later if you're not attractive enough...
> 
> The things you learn on SAS...
> 
> ...


Well, many women have a rape fantasy :wife


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

impedido10 said:


> Well, many women have a rape fantasy :wife


... Rape fantasies and wanting to be raped are _not_ the same thing.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Ai said:


> ... Rape fantasies and wanting to be raped are _not_ the same thing.


Women are confusing.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ai said:


> ... Rape fantasies and wanting to be raped are _not_ the same thing.


lol. came on now


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Neal said:


> Women are confusing.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


its womanese for " you are right, but i dont want to admit"


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

impedido10 said:


> its womanese for " you are right, but i dont want to admit"


Yeah cause, I have fantasies about having an iPad, because I actually want an iPad lol.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## XCHX (Apr 17, 2017)

Coz no one likes ugly. Even ugly people themselves.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Neal said:


> Women are confusing.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk





impedido10 said:


> lol. came on now





impedido10 said:


> its womanese for " you are right, but i dont want to admit"





Neal said:


> Yeah cause, I have fantasies about having an iPad, because I actually want an iPad lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Read this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_fantasy

men have rape fantasies too btw:



> 45.8% of men in a 1980 study reported fantasizing during heterosexual intercourse about "a scene where [they had] the impression of being raped by a woman" (3.2% often and 42.6% sometimes), 44.7% of scenes where a seduced woman "pretends resisting" and 33% of raping a woman.


I never have rape fantasies but I sometimes fantasise about a guy being reluctant at first and then getting into it (which is slightly rapey.) I obviously wouldn't act that out in real life.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Read this:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_fantasy
> 
> ...


That actually surprised me to be honest. Maybe I'm not like most other guys because I was bullied so much. I was always underweight and frequently had other boys and girls alike physically push me around. And my cousin loved playing this game where he'd overpower me, then pin me on the floor laying on me until I gave up. I definitely am not the least bit turned on by getting my power taken away seeing as I've had little of it to begin with. And for some reason when I hear that some women are into that it makes me angry. Not sure where that's coming from though.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Neal said:


> That actually surprised me to be honest. Maybe I'm not like most other guys because I was bullied so much. I was always underweight and frequently had other boys and girls alike physically push me around. And my cousin loved playing this game where he'd overpower me, then pin me on the floor laying onto until I gave up. I definitely am not the least bit turned on by getting my power taken away seeing as I've had little of it to begin with. *And for some reason when I hear that some women are into that it makes me angry. Not sure where that's coming from though.*
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I guess either because you think they're enjoying something that you link to painful past experiences, or because you resent that they'd potentially make you take on a role you link to those people. Or because you see that as them being attracted to the behaviour you hate.

Yeah I'm not into having my power taken away usually either, would have to be under very specific circumstances, with the right person, only occasionally, and definitely not rape roleplay. It doesn't make me angry if other people are into being sexually submissive though, in fact I find that very hot especially if it's a guy, and I like the idea of sexual power dynamics. *shrugs*


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

do everyone has gone full retord


----------



## Pretty queen (Feb 15, 2016)

tehuti88 said:


> I would deck him in the face and probably knee him in the groin, is what I would do.
> 
> Ditto if he was unattractive. I don't appreciate being sexually assaulted, no matter who's doing it.


No. If I was doing it, you would love it.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Read this:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_fantasy
> 
> ...


Tie me up babe! And if you can give me a boner you can have me! !!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

reese444 said:


> do everyone has gone full retord


i think so


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I guess either because you think they're enjoying something that you link to painful past experiences, or because you resent that they'd potentially make you take on a role you link to those people. Or because you see that as them being attracted to the behaviour you hate.


That sounds about right. You should host one of those talk shows like Dr Phil.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

scarpia said:


> Tie me up babe! And if you can give me a boner you can have me! !!


I always knew God was that way inclined, why else would you allow Satan to continue?



Neal said:


> That sounds about right. You should host one of those talk shows like Dr Phil.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I haven't seen that show but I have a kind of poor opinion of talk shows thanks to Jeremy Kyle lol (he just seems to sit there shouting at people.)


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I always knew God was that way inclined, why else would you allow Satan to continue?


I still like to think of him as my bud Lucifer. Lu for short.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Ai said:


> ... Rape fantasies and wanting to be raped are _not_ the same thing.


yes it is


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

impedido10 said:


> its womanese for " you are right, but i dont want to admit"


Lol. So cute, much clever. And what's that? Sexist ****bag for, "I don't need to present even a _half_-assed counter-argument to confirm my superior knowledge to literally anyone else?"

Admittedly, I may be a little rusty. Conjugation, verb tenses, delusions of grandeur. What can ya do?



ljubo said:


> yes it is


Nope. Rape fantasies are _consensual_, structured role-playing activities, usually between partners with a great deal of fostered trust, whose only basis in "reality" involves the manipulation of power dynamics. It usually has something to do with the thrill of relinquishing control, but with the security of knowing no one is _actually_ taking it from you. Permission is given, permission can be rescinded. *Rape is forcing sexual activity on someone without consent.*

Rape and rape fantasies are the same only in as much as playing video games and committing serial murder is the same thing.

Frankly, that so many people can't comprehend this distinction is ****ing alarming.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Ai said:


> Lol. So cute, much clever. And what's that? Sexist ****bag for, "I don't need to present even a _half_-assed counter-argument to know everyone but me is wrong?"
> 
> Admittedly, I may be a little rusty. Conjugation, verb tenses, delusions of grandeur. What can ya do?
> 
> ...


whats even more alarming is the fact that many women wants to get raped, which makes me puke. getting raped is an horrible thing.

and you forget one thing my prince, many guys get raped in prison, in the anal.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

I partially agree with the title. Not the content of the post, you described sexual assault, not flirting. As for the title, it's true to an extent but simplified. If someone you're attracted to starts flirting with you, that's uncomfortable. Normally you'd drop hints you're not interested and they take the hint and then that's it. Sometimes, they won't take the hint though, and the longer they continue to pester you without taking the hint the more uncomfortable it gets and you will start to push them into the creep category because why won't they just leave you alone when you're so obviously not interested. If you have trouble reading social cues, I can see how this can get you unintentionally labeled a creep.

edit


Ai said:


> Rape and rape fantasies are the same only in as much as playing video games and committing serial murder is the same thing.


I like that, I was thinking that while I was reading this thread. Having rape fantasies means you want to get raped the same way that playing grand theft auto means you're going to shoot up your school. Why is it so easy to see the fantasy and escapism in one but not the other?


----------



## Viajero (Apr 17, 2017)

ljubo said:


> I have seen with my own eyes ugly guys grabbing some arse, and it always ends bad.
> 
> But i have also seen good looking guys grabbing some arse and it always ends good.
> 
> I wonder why .


So do I. The response is quite simple I guess... Superficial world.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Ai said:


> Lol. So cute, much clever. And what's that? Sexist ****bag for, "I don't need to present even a _half_-assed counter-argument to confirm my superior knowledge to literally anyone else?"
> 
> Admittedly, I may be a little rusty. Conjugation, verb tenses, delusions of grandeur. What can ya do?
> 
> ...


Well to be honest what gets me all confused is the name itself. Because it sounds contradictory. You used games as an example, if I came on here and said that I had a "murder fantasy" it would put people on high alert. Because one can only conclude that if I have murder fantasies that I actually think about killing fools. If it had a name like submissive role-play then it wouldn't sound nearly as assbackwards.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

doe deer said:


> so by your logic a hot guy can also rape a woman and she'll be happy?


if he thinks that he's a psychopath and I get why you'd get that impression, since the example he just gave is sexual assault, there's no sugar coating it. If he claims a "hot" guy can get away with sexual assault, he's obviously wrong. I think he just poorly worded his OP, however. I think he's simply frustrated that approaches hot guys make towards women don't work for ugly guys, no matter the ugly guy's merit nor if the approach is otherwise identical. And if that's what he meant, then he's 100% correct, the way women interpret something, either as "flirty" or "creepy" 100% depends on their attraction to the guy, so many ugly guys see these hot guys and how they flirt, they wrongly think they can do the same, do it and then get labelled creepy. Whatever you think of it, this is something plenty of guys have had to deal with and if the OP is frustrated for that reason he's justified to be so IMHO. Women too often reject men they don't want in a manner meant to degrade, belittle and humiliate men hence the amount of guys on here frustrated with them. This is not to be confused with actual sexual assault or guys who do act creepy, I'm not denying it happens either.

I've been with my roommate for about a year now, he's a hot alpha guy with a girlfriend who constantly cheats on her and flirts with other girls. He does this all the time. Physical contact with plenty of girls he's just "playing around with" whenever and with whatever excuse and it's always received well. Were it me, an ugly mofo, that wouldn't be the case, hence why I don't do it. And no, for the record, I'm not some bitter guy that's been called a creep before, I'm too shy to approach women period. I'm often labelled gay as a result in fact, as I do not ever display any attraction or interest in women, so this is purely observation I'm coming from here.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Neal said:


> Well to be honest what gets me all confused is the name itself. Because it sounds contradictory. You used games as an example, if I came on here and said that I had a "murder fantasy" it would put people on high alert. Because one can only conclude that if I have murder fantasies that I actually think about killing fools. If it had a name like submissive role-play then it wouldn't sound nearly as assbackwards.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


That wouldn't work tbh since not all power play involves rape roleplay.

Peoples motives for fantasising about certain things are usually complex, so you can't assume it's something they want to act out in real life. I mean beyond the basics obviously.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Rape fantasies: not disturbing.

People thinking that having a rape fantasy means you want to be raped: very disturbing.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ai said:


> Lol. So cute, much clever. And what's that? Sexist ****bag for, "I don't need to present even a _half_-assed counter-argument to confirm my superior knowledge to literally anyone else?"
> 
> Admittedly, I may be a little rusty. Conjugation, verb tenses, delusions of grandeur. What can ya do?
> 
> ...


What sexism? I aint holding ya down sister


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That wouldn't work tbh since not all power play involves rape roleplay.
> 
> Peoples motives for fantasising about certain things are usually complex, so you can't assume it's something they want to act out in real life. I mean beyond the basics obviously.


Well I'm not saying they actually want to act it out. Especially since the real thing tends to be violent and painful. I was just saying it was confusing and made no sense. I don't in any way think that women actually want to be raped. But I found her statement confusing and I find the appeal of BDSM confusing. But I appreciate you taking the time to logically explain things.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Pretty queen said:


> No. If I was doing it, you would love it.


Just like you would love me decking you in the face and kneeing you in the groin, I'm sure, you little masochist you. :smile2:


----------



## Pretty queen (Feb 15, 2016)

tehuti88 said:


> Just like you would love me decking you in the face and kneeing you in the groin, I'm sure, you little masochist you. :smile2:


Lol. Give me your skype. I like women. But I'm 23.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

truant said:


> Rape fantasies: not disturbing.
> 
> People thinking that having a rape fantasy means you want to be raped: very disturbing.


And if a man has fantasies about raping women? I bet chicks find THAT disturbing.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

doe deer said:


> that's fine, hot people can get away with more, i agree. his example is still messed up because assault is assault no matter how hot the person is.


I dont support assualt.

what i meant is that its amazing how females accept sexual assualts towards them if a cool good looking guy does it. I have seen it with my own eyes many times.

exemple of assualt: hand on arse


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

doe deer said:


> it's probably different if you know the person,


so you have no problem with your cousin grabbing your arse? wtf


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

doe deer said:


> the fact that we're talking about flirting and romantic relationships and your first guess is a family member really speaks for itself.


well you are from croatia so i was assuming you where into stuff like that.

but ok...what if a guy friend does it?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

doe deer said:


> yeah we're all about incest


intresting that you never answer if you are okay with a guy friend grabbing your arse....how desperate can you be if you allow that......


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

doe deer said:


> LOL


is it soft ...?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

doe deer said:


>


i dont like your music taste .


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

doe deer said:


>


His flow from 1:24 onwards reminds me of the pikachu bit (2:25) in Banana Brain by Die Antwoord:






No one needed to know this, but this thread is going nowhere anyway so.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

ljubo said:


> for making a joke ? lets not be that sensitive .


The word you're looking for is annoyed. And not so much by your jokes (trolling) but by the lack of response by the mods, who've banned others for a lot less.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> His flow from 1:24 onwards reminds me of the pikachu bit (2:25) in Banana Brain by Die Antwoord:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your taste in music.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

PhilipJFry said:


> The word you're looking for is annoyed. And not so much by your jokes (trolling) but by the lack of response by the mods, who've banned others for a lot less.


the mods do not bann users who are annoying. lots of people here are rude without getting banned. i have done nothing to get banned . you can put me on ignore if you think that i am annoying .


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Xenacat said:


> Love your taste in music.


Almost everything is my taste in music lol  I listen to almost everything these days. Used to be just various rock genres (and occasionally metal,) and that's still what I listen to the most, but I branched out a bit more in my 20s.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Almost everything is my taste in music lol  I listen to almost everything these days. Used to be just rock (and occasionally metal.)


You always mention artists I like. I saw Die Antwoord and Grimes (not together). I like a lot of different music too.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ljubo said:


> for making a joke ? lets not be that sensitive .


or how about having 4 accounts?

ljubo, ivan91, pretty queen, vdgg. how many more u gonna make


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

As for this topic if a guy grabbed my *** they are getting a fist.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

mt moyt said:


> or how about having 4 accounts?
> 
> ljubo, ivan91, pretty queen, vdgg. how many more u gonna make


well its quite obvious that i am ljubo .

ivan, prettm, vdgg is not me, even if they might share similiar traits to me .


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> As for this topic if a guy grabbed my *** they are getting a fist.


but is not getting a fist worse than grabbing an arse?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

ljubo said:


> but is not getting a fist worse than grabbing an arse?


I've done it before. If I don't know you it's a reasonable reaction.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> I've done it before. If I don't know you it's a reasonable reaction.


i dont think so.

its enough to say "**** off" or something .


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

ljubo said:


> the mods do not bann users who are annoying. lots of people here are rude without getting banned. i have done nothing to get banned . you can put me on ignore if you think that i am annoying .


Okay.



> *Personal Attacks*
> Personal attacks on any member or staff member of this community will not be tolerated. Any post, message, or other content which is judged by the moderators to be defamatory, degrading, threatening, humiliating, insulting or hurtful in any way to another member of the community will be edited or deleted at the moderators' discretion.





> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> *Content describing or advocating sexual or illegal acts*, or that is obscene, indecent, harmful to others' computers, or that violates the law in any jurisdiction is not permitted







> *Bigotry*
> Any content which is deemed by the staff to contain racial, sexual, religious, or any other kind of bigotry will be locked, edited or removed. This includes excessive gender stereotyping and inciting or engaging in gender "wars."





> *Harassment*
> Courses of posts or messages to other community members that are intended, or that ought reasonably to be known, to cause discomfort or intimidation are not permitted. This includes repeatedly contacting or referring to other members after being asked to refrain, and repeatedly targeting other members without naming them. Individual incidents may also constitute harassment if judged by staff to be serious enough.





> *Multiple Accounts*
> Only one account is allowed per person. If we find out that an individual is posting under multiple accounts we will either ban all their accounts or leave one account unbanned for them to use, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

PhilipJFry said:


> Okay.
> 
> [/LIST]


show me when i have done personal attacks, harrasment and bigotry.

multiply accounts? i only have this one. Accusing someome to be someone else is forbidden if i am not misstaken, so you are the criminal, not me.

Inappropriate Content? It was a joke from my side.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> i dont think so.
> 
> its enough to say "**** off" or something .







Some people take being touched by strange guys very badly.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

ljubo said:


> show me when i have done personal attacks, harrasment and bigotry.


One can just read the thread.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

PhilipJFry said:


> One can just read the thread.


i have, i see nothing of what you are accusing me of.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

ljubo said:


> i have, i see nothing of what you are accusing me of.


Are you trying to get banned now?



ljubo said:


> I dont support assualt.
> 
> what i meant is that its amazing how females accept sexual assualts towards them if a cool good looking guy does it. I have seen it with my own eyes many times.
> 
> exemple of assualt: hand on arse





ljubo said:


> an even cooler combination would be my hand on your arse .





ljubo said:


> well you are from croatia so i was assuming you where into stuff like that.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

ljubo said:


> I dont support assualt.
> 
> what i meant is that its amazing how females accept sexual assualts towards them if a cool good looking guy does it. I have seen it with my own eyes many times.
> 
> exemple of assualt: hand on arse


They don't, though. They don't accept sexual assault from "hot" guys. It's just not unwanted attention when it's coming from a person they themselves are interested in, then it's flirting.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

PhilipJFry said:


> Are you trying to get banned now?


the first quote is me telling that i have seen hot guys grabbing arse .

the second quote was a joke, as i said.

the third qoute, croatia is famous in balkan for incest. should we bann members who are saying that saudia-arabia are anti-gay?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

oh my god svarog how are you still treating this as a real discussion


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

mt moyt said:


> oh my god svarog how are you still treating this as a real discussion


it was a real discussion until you and philip destroyed the thread with paranoia.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ljubo said:


> it was a real discussion until you and philip destroyed the thread with paranoia.


i know you dont believe any of this. i just dont know why you say it


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

mt moyt said:


> oh my god svarog how are you still treating this as a real discussion


:lol


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

ljubo said:


> the first quote is me telling that i have seen hot guys grabbing arse .
> 
> the second quote was a joke, as i said.
> 
> the third qoute, croatia is famous in balkan for incest. should we bann members who are saying that saudia-arabia are anti-gay?


The second post is you "joking" about sexually assaulting someone, as you referred to it in your first post.

I don't really care. It's not like banning you is going to make any difference since you have multiple accounts. I'm just tired of listening to the claim that you haven't broken any rules whenever someone mentions banning trolls.



ljubo said:


> it was a real discussion until you and philip destroyed the thread with paranoia.


It was a real good one too.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

PhilipJFry said:


> The second post is you "joking" about sexually assaulting someone, as you referred to it in your first post.
> 
> I don't really care what you say. It's not like banning you is going to make any difference since you have multiple accounts. I'm just tired of listening to the claim that you haven't broken any rules whenever someone mentions banning trolls.
> 
> It was a real good one too.


yes, i was joking, no need to believe otherwise.

i dont have multiple accounts, i already told you.

yeah good one until your paranoia took over.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

impedido10 said:


> What sexism? I aint holding ya down sister


If you can't spot the sexism in implying a woman's capacity to interact is so alien and inferior as to constitute an _entirely different_ (and more laughably simplistic) _language_ while condescendingly reducing her statement to something inane and therefore worth disregarding, I really can't help ya, _broseph_. lol

But, then again, English _is_ my second language... So.:troll :stu


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

mt moyt said:


> oh my god svarog how are you still treating this as a real discussion


come on man i'm always late to the party :c plus I don't think discussions on here will get any more "serious" than this, so I figured I'll just roll with it


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Svarog11 said:


> come on man i'm always late to the party :c plus I don't think discussions on here will get any more "serious" than this, so I figured I'll just roll with it


lol ok


----------

